# quant'altro



## Sicily

Ciao a tutti,

Si può dire:  "Saprai che sono a Catania ma non so quant'altro sai"?

Molte grazie.

Sicily


----------



## saltapicchio

Ciao Sicily 

"Quant'altro" si può dire (e scrivere), solo che la frase che hai riportato è parecchio strana, è una tua traduzione o un testo che hai trovato da qualche parte?


----------



## Sicily

Andrebbe meglio così?

"Saprai che sono a Catania, non sò di quant'altro sei a conoscenza"


----------



## saltapicchio

Sicily said:


> "Saprai *già* che sono a Catania, non sò di quant'altro sei a conoscenza"


 
Ti ho aggiunto quel "già" perché trovo che così la frase sia più discorsiva, per il resto secondo me va benissimo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sicily,

Attenzione:


Sicily said:


> "Saprai che sono a Catania ma non *so* quant'altro sai"?





Sicily said:


> "Saprai che sono a Catania, non *sò* di quant'altro sei a conoscenza"


_Io so_, niente accento.


----------



## Sicily

Molte grazie.  

Saluti,

Sicily


----------



## nikis

saltapicchio said:


> Ti ho aggiunto quel "già" perché trovo che così la frase sia più discorsiva, per il resto secondo me va benissimo.


 


Io piuttosto che *quant'altro* direi *cos'altro*.


----------



## Hermocrates

nikis said:


> Io piuttosto che *quant'altro* direi *cos'altro*.



Concordo. Anchi'io avrei detto:

_Saprai che sono a Catania ma non so cos'altro sai (già)._

"Quant'altro" è un'espressione troppo letteraria in questo contesto.

Rye


----------



## pizzi

Jacksunny said:


> Comunque credo che lo scarso uso del passato  remoto nella lingua parlata sia un peccato veniale, almeno rispetto ad  altri costumi verbali di cui farei volentieri a meno (eccessiva  esterofilìa, luoghi comuni triti e ritriti, i _*quant'altro*,_ i _piuttosto che_...).



Cito da un altro thread, e vi chiedo di spiegarmi se *quant'altro* è da considerare corretto oppure no.

Grazie da piz


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz  

Per me è corretto  ... può piacere o no, ma, se usato in modo appropriato ... male non fa  

"Quant'altro" ... per esempio, a De Rienzo non piace


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Pizzi. Ti segnalo questo articolo di un accademico della Crusca in cui il fenomeno _quant'altro _viene illustrato in modo piuttosto esauriente: http://scicli.wordpress.com/2008/09/12/e-quantaltro/. 

(ciao, Annja!)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus caro e ben(ri)trovato!  

Sì! Decisamente esauriente l'articolo della Crusca!  

Cito (non certo disinteressatamente ):_ "In ogni caso occorre rifuggire l’abuso, *l’uso non critico,* l’accettazione incondizionata e totalizzante ..." _un po' come dire "da usare cum grano salis" ... "con discernimento" ... "in modo appropriato" ... 

A presto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Trovo che il "quant'altro" di Sicily non abbia nulla a che fare con l'uso che si fa da un po' di tempo della medesima espressione col significato di "eccetera" "e via di seguito": "Abbiamo mangiato risotto di pesce, mazzancolle e quant'altro". Questo sì che mi sta divenendo insopportabile. Come peraltro il mai abbastanza detestato uso televisivo di "piuttosto": "Non so, potremmo andare in Spagna, piuttosto che a Vladivostok, piuttosto che a Freggène..."

Saluti.
GS


----------



## Necsus

Be', Giorgio, il post di Sicily è di tre anni e mezzo fa, l'intento era di rispondere a quello di Pizzi, _più che altro_.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus, ottimo link, grazie ! Cercherò _La lingua di plastica_, promette d'essere una lettura molto interessante


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca  (da cui è ripreso l'articolo linkato da Necsus) riporto un estratto, in caso entrambi i collegamenti non dovessero essere più funzionanti in futuro:

_Quello  che infastidisce [dell'uso di "quant’altro" in posizione finale], come già rilevava Luca Serianni [...],  è la sensazione che qualcosa sia rimasto sospeso, inespresso; ma con il  consolidamento nell’uso che sembra ormai aver raggiunto un livello  apprezzabile, si finirà per non avvertire più alcun disagio. Resta  comunque senza dubbio da *evitare l’impiego “a tappeto” della locuzione,  limitandone l’uso a un registro colloquiale*; ed anche a questo livello *è  più opportuno in alcuni casi usufruire delle alternative presenti in  lingua*; dal momento che "quanto" resta un pronome vitale nell’uso  con valore "(tutto) ciò che", sarà meglio *evitare la locuzione in  contesti come quelli che seguono*: [...] 

- a  conclusione di un elenco di aggettivi (“[ha] scatenato nei partiti  presenti e futuri una vera e propria caccia a rappresentanti [...] per  questa o quella lista elettorale, partitica e quant’ altro”__) [...],
- di un elenco di apposizioni (“lo stupefacente pittore e scultore e quant’ altro”__) [...],
- di un elenco di enti visti come soggetti attivi (“comunità  montane, Comuni, associazioni di categoria e quant’ altro__ si  consorziassero..”) [...], 
- ma soprattutto a seguito di un elenco di persone  (“Subito [...] infermieri, psicologi, assistenti sociali e quant’  altro”__) [...], specie se indicate con il nome proprio  (“Che Unipol avesse avvertito prima e dopo e durante Fassino e D’ Alema  o quant’ altro__ è pure giusto”) [...].

Come  avverte Ornella Pollidori Castellani [...]: “Tutti i plastismi* hanno  poi una caratteristica preoccupante: quella di far terra bruciata  intorno a sé. Nel senso che, a furia di usare sempre le stesse formule  preconfezionate, si disimpara a cercare di volta in volta la soluzione  lessicale più adeguata a rendere una particolare accezione o sfumatura:  in pratica, si disimpara la lingua, e si lascia che questa, sfruttata  così poco e male, appaia impoverita e desolatamente gregaria“._

[...]


----------

